# Any full time RV's out there?



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

I have a possible job opportunity that would involve traveling all over the country for up to 2 years and I am seriously considering purchasing a travel trailer to live in full time. The job would allow me to stay South when the Winter rolls around, so the cold weather is not an issue.

Anyone out there full timing? Or done so in the past? Any recommendations on trailers or words of advice would be appreciated .

I've been looking at trailers on and off for the past few months and the 2004-2007 21' Bigfoot rear bedroom models are at the top of my list. The extra room in 25' model looks nice, but the extra weight would require me to upgrade to a larger tow vehicle and increase my fuel costs.


----------



## kenz (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't full time, but spend close to 3-4 months outta the year in one, but have a buddy that travels (works in the trades) a lot for work and spends as much as a year at a time in his fifth wheel. I do have a little advice though...

Most rigs are not designed with full timing in mind. Pay close attention to the build quality. Cheap made will not last long when used everyday. Also (and this is just my opinion), keep the 'full timer' logo on the down low when at the dealership or dealing with a manufacturer. Quite of few RV manufacturers won't warrant there product if its used for full time living. I honestly don't know what difference it should make, but just be aware of it. Also buy the biggest you think you can handle. The longer you stay in it, the smaller it seems to get. 

Sounds like an excellent adventure, here's wishing good luck in your travels.


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

Steve has a good deal on a 31 ft. Airstream. Check the classifieds.


----------

